# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Веды  это 4 больших сборника мантр - Ригведа, Самаведа, Яджурведа, Атхарваведа

## Ананда Мадава дас

Вот такое письмо я недавно получил по почте.

«Вот что пишет профессиональный санскритолог (СПбГу):

После победного шествия Международного Общества Сознания Кришны,
называющего Ведами не только свою любимую "Бхагавад-гиту" книга
стоящая, но моложе Вед, как минимум, на 7000 лет и "Бхагавата-пурану"
под названием "Блистательная" - "Шримад-", как же без этого, но
также и такие средневековые книги как "Чайтанья-чарита-амрита",
- далее мы поимели выросшие как грибы различные школы и направления
"Славяно-Арийских Вед", хотя ни германцы, ни славяне, конечно,
никакого прямого отношения к ариям не имеют, - хотя бы потому, что
слово "Ариец" Европе было неизвестно вплоть до начала 17-го века!
- теперь у нас новая форма коллективного помешательства - "Настоящие
Веды", "Ведические сампрадаи" и "Тантрические веды", "Ведические
тантры", "Шактистские веды" и т.п. Что еще придумаем?
И ведь реально, народ, вот ведь неизбывна творческая способность
Великого Абсолюта, что он позволяет частицам своим творить бесконечное гонево За это можно только порадоваться.

Но людям думающим хочу заметить. 
НИ ОДИН ЕВРОПЕЕЦ, со времен первых посвящений в традиционные сампрадаи тантр (а только в них иногда брали европейцев - про Веды забудьте, Вас туда не возьмут), т.е. с конца 19 века, НЕ ДОСТИГ НИКАКОЙ РЕАЛИЗАЦИИ. 

Те же, кто, возможно, достиг, НИКОГДА БОЛЬШЕ НЕ ВОЗВРАЩАЛИСЬ НА ЗАПАД. 
Различные учителя, типа Ошо Раджниша - это замечательные социальные фигуры. Но в плане личных достижений они ничем особо не превосходят такого профессора "в очечках" от Нью Эйджа, как Станислав Гроф. 

Поэтому, прежде чем развешивать уши по поводу чего-нибудь очередного "ВЕДИЧЕСКОГО", напомните себе, 
Что Веды - это 4 больших сборника мантр для четырех уровней созерцания и самопреображения. 
Названия их - РИГВЕДА, САМАВЕДА, ЯДЖУРВЕДА и АТХАРВАВЕДА. 

Никаких других Вед никогда не существовало и существовать не будет. 
В мире много хорошего иинтересного, и глубокого - но все это - не веды. Либо это другие
традиции, либо "личные мнения" некоторых возмутителей информационного пространства (иногда и они бывают полезны).

В состав каждой из четырех Вед входят ТРИ РАЗДЕЛА - МАНТРА, БРАХМАНА и АРТХАВАДА. Первый представляет собой чистый звук на арийском языке, предназначенный для особого рода практики (это, например, гимны "Ригведы"). Второй представляет собой объяснения древних Учителей, ведущих парампару (сампрадаю) от самих РИШИ-СОЗДАТЕЛЕЙ.
В состав Брахманы входят примерно 380 текстов под названием брахман, араньяк и упанишад. Наконец, в состав раздела Артхавада входит Смрити (Мантра и Брахмана - это Шрути, откровение совершенных):
ШЕСТЬ ВЕДИЙСКИХ НАУК (веданг) - астрология (ДЖЬЯУТИША, "глаз вед"), обряд и методология (КАЛЬПА), умение правильно произносить и различать звук (ШИКША, фонология), умение правильно чувствовать ритм (ЧХАНДАС, просодика), умение правильно анализировать и строить формы слов (ВЬЯКАРАНА, грамматика, "дверь освобождения") и умение понимать смысл того или иного термина в специфическом контексте практики (НИРУКТА, экзегетика).
Далее, ко всему этому примыкают УПАВЕДЫ (АЮРВЕДА (медицина и алхимия), ДХАНУРВЕДА (боевые искусства), СТХАПАТЬЯВЕДА (архитектура пространства), она же ВАСТУШАСТРА), свободные искусства и ремесла (КАЛАА), науки (ШАСТРА), тантрическая литература (вершиной которой являются "Шива-сутры") и художественная литература.
Таково Дерево Вед и произошедшей от них литературы, культуры, науки и духовной практики стремления к Высшему Совершенству. Последнее - и есть то, что делает ведийскую культуру особенной, отличающейся от обыденных культур всех пяти континентов.

P.S. 
Про шастры (в т.ч., например, Ньяю, Артхашастру, Камашастру и
т.п.), эпос (пураны и итихасы, начиная с "Рамаяны" и "Махабхараты") и
тантры мы поговорим особо. 
То, что якобы "тантры древнее вед" - это
очередная выдумка западников, которые выдумали также "арийское
вторжение в Индию в 1200 г. до н.э." и еще много всякой лабуды,
которая введет в заблуждение только того, кто никогда не интересовался собственно индийской культурой и преданием ("Индия - единственнаястрана с самодатируемой 10 000-летней историей".)»



Кто что скажет ?

----------


## vijitatma das

Для "профессионального санскритолога" - слишком много псевдоученой ахинеи. И написано не совсем грамотно.
Подробнее прокомментирую позднее. Если не забуду.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Унылый образец мертвой "науки".Смешная "наука" - история. Человек явно не понимает живой природы ведического знания. Конечно ему невдомек, что значат слова Кришны в БГ 3.14-15 о происхождении Веды и стих БГ 15.15 о цели Вед. Для него это просто литературные памятники материальной истории, а не живая традиция, которая как река Сарасвати может то уходить под землю, то вновь выходить на поверхность. Этот профессиональный санскритолог не понял простого принципа эманации Веды из слога Ом в мантру Гаятри, далее в четыре Веды и т.д. Поскольку он не понимает сути Вед ("Суть всех Вед - познать Меня" БГ15.15), то он видит лишь ограниченные внешние формы, не замечая внутренней информационной и духовной преемственности между четыремя Ведами и той же Чайтанйа Чаритамритой. Если говорить о Ведах как просто о книгах определенной исторической эпохи, то он вероятно прав в том смысле, что только эти четыре книги в своих названиях имеют слово "Веда" (Риг-веда и т.д.). То есть, если цепляться к названиям, то существуют только четыре сборника с названием "Веда". Видимо это он и имеет в виду. Но если говорить о Ведах, как о живой традиции знания, которая через парампару передается по сей день, он в явной иллюзии, т.к. суть Вед и в частности знание о Кришне, как о сути всех Вед, содержится и в более поздних писаниях. Это тоже Веды по сути, хотя и не по названию. Этот санскритолог - яркий пример человека типа майа-апахрита-гйана (тот, чье знание украдено иллюзией). С одной стороны, он вроде знает санскрит (хотя явно на поверхностном уровне), с другой стороны не понимает элементарного. У меня есть несколько академических перводов ведических текстов от подобных санскритологов, в частности "Ишопанишад". БОльшей ахинеи я никогда не читал. Эти "профессионалы", владея языком, совершенно не владеют темой, и потому их переводы смехотворны и бессмыслены. Говорить о Ведах можно только через парампару. Вне парампары - это пустая затея.

----------


## vijitatma das

> После победного шествия Международного Общества Сознания Кришны, называющего Ведами не только свою любимую "Бхагавад-гиту" книга стоящая, но моложе Вед, как минимум, на 7000 лет и "Бхагавата-пурану" под названием "Блистательная" - "Шримад-", как же без этого, но также и такие средневековые книги как "Чайтанья-чарита-амрита", - далее мы поимели выросшие как грибы различные школы и направления "Славяно-Арийских Вед"


Ну что ж, проблема, поставленная автором, несомненно имеет место. Хотя есть и другая проблема - на наш взгляд, не менее значительная. Это появление многочисленных самозваных "профессиональных санскритологов", которые весьма слабо подкованы в предмете (хотя и любят блеснуть своей ученостью) и тоже, увы, растут как грибы после дождя...
Что же касается сведений приведенных в конкретной цитате... Мне сложно догадаться, почему сравнивая возраст "Гиты" и Вед, автор останавливается на цифре именно 7 тыс. лет. Если он последователь академической науки - то тут, вероятно, опечатка и должно стоять "700 лет", ибо, по представлениям индологов формирование текста "Бхагавад-гиты" происходит примерно с VII по II вв до.н.э., тогда как становление канона Вед датируется приблизительно XV столетием до н.э. Если же автор последователь традиции - так и вовсе непонятно, ибо, согласно традиции, как "Гита", так и Веды вечны, а значит сравнивать их возраст - занятие бессмысленное.
Я думаю, скорее всего, уважаемый "профессиональный санскритолог" - приверженец так называемой "псевдонауки", т.е. явления, смешивающего начатки научной индологии и самой дикой эзотерики. Такой подход позволяет произвольно называть даты и выдвигать самые смелые гипотезы, не особо считаясь ни с данными науки, ни с мнением традиции.

Далее. Что касается того, насколько вправе ИСККОНовские вайшнавы называть "ведическими" произведения, не принадлежащие к канону Шрути, тут стоит заметить, что сама ведийская традиция весьма либеральна в данном отношении. Начиная как минимум с "Чхандогья-" и "Брихад-араньяка-упанишады", в ведической культуре прочно укореняется традиция называть "Ведами" произведения, не относящиеся к самхитам, брахманам, араньякам и упанишадам. Вот несколько примеров:

_эвам ва аре сйа махато бхутасйа нихшваситам этад йад риг-ведо йаджур-ведах сама-ведо тхарвангираса итихасах пуранам_ ("Брихад-араньяка-упанишад", 2.4.10)
"Итак, дыхание Верховного Живого существа - это Ригведа, Яджурведа, Самаведа, Атхарвангирасаведа, Итихасы и Пураны".

_риг-ведам бхагаво дхйеми йаджур-ведам сама-ведам атхарванам чатуртхам итихасам пуранам панчамам веданам ведам_ ("Чхандогья Упанишада")
"Господин, я изучил Ригведу, Яджурведу, Самаведу, четвертую из Вед - Атхарваведу, а также итихасы и пураны, которые являются пятой Ведой".

К Ведам "дополнительные" писания, такие как Пураны и Итихасы, причисляются во многих текстах. В Махабхарате (Ади-парва, 1.267) говорится, что без знания Пуран и Итихас знание Вед не считается полным. Аналогичные утверждению из "Брихад-араньяка-упанишады" высказывания содержатся и в "Бхагаватам" (3.12.39, 1.4.20), и в "Махабхарате" (Мокша-дхарма, 340.21), и в Ваю-пуране.

Мадхвачарья в своей "Вишну-таттва-винирнае", давая определение священных писаний (сад-агам), называет смрити (Махабхарату и пр.) "следующими Ведам". Он приводит цитату из "Брахманда-пураны":
"Ригведа, Яджурведа, Самаведа и Атхарва-веда, Махабхарата, Панчаратра, изначальная Рамаяна, Пураны, которые не противоречат им, и _все писания, которые следуют перечисленным_ - все это суть священная литература (садагама)".

Так что кришнаиты, именуя "Бхагаватам", "Гиту" и "Чайтанья-чаритамриту" "ведической литературой", всего лишь следуют древней традиции.

----------


## vijitatma das

> хотя ни германцы, ни славяне, конечно, никакого прямого отношения к ариям не имеют, - хотя бы потому, что слово "Ариец" Европе было неизвестно вплоть до начала 17-го века!


Ну, здесь какая-то странная логика - мне, непрофессионалу, непонятная. Чем-то напомнила тот анекдот: ".... есть, а слова такого нет". Арийцами (или если быть точными, индоарийцами, или индоариями) в компаративной лингвистике XIX века назывались представители индоиранской языковой семьи, действительно имеющей прямое родство с другими семьями индоевропейской языковой общности - германо-романской, славянской, балтийской, скандинавской и др. И, между прочим, первоначально под этим словом понималось явление именно языковое, а не национальное. Еще Макс Мюллер, один из основателей западной индологии, писал: "Еще раз я заявляю, что слово «арья» не указывает ни на кровь, ни на волосы, ни на череп; я имею в виду только тех, кто говорит на арийском языке... для меня этнолог, который говорит об арийской расе, арийской крови и волосах – великий грешник, так же как и лингвист, говорящий о долихоцефальном словаре или брахицефалической грамматике".



> НИ ОДИН ЕВРОПЕЕЦ, со времен первых посвящений в традиционные сампрадаи тантр, т.е. с конца 19 века, НЕ ДОСТИГ НИКАКОЙ РЕАЛИЗАЦИИ. Те же, кто, возможно, достиг, НИКОГДА БОЛЬШЕ НЕ ВОЗВРАЩАЛИСЬ НА ЗАПАД. Различные учителя, типа Ошо Раджниша - это замечательные социальные фигуры. Но в плане личных достижений они ничем особо не превосходят такого профессора "в очечках" от Нью Эйджа, как Станислав Гроф.


Да, очень мощный аргумент. Оппоненты посрамлены и бегут с поля боя.



> Что Веды - это 4 больших сборника мантр для четырех уровней созерцания и самопреображения. Названия их - РИГВЕДА, САМАВЕДА, ЯДЖУРВЕДА и АТХАРВАВЕДА.


Ну вот, собственно, иллюстрация того, о чем я говорил выше (про псевдонауку и эзотерику). Ибо здесь невооруженным глазом видно, что автор ни Ригведу, ни Сама-веду, ни уж тем более Яджур-веду в глаза не видел. Потому что если "Ригведа" и "Самаведа" (я так понимаю, автор говорит о Самхитах, поскольку употребляет слово "мантры") предназначены для разных "уровней созерцания", то почему они на 80% совпадают?
Веды делятся на эти четыре класса отнюдь не по каким-то воображаемым "уровням самопреображения"; их разделение строго логично и функционально: четыре части соответствуют четырем видам жрецов, участвовавших в ритуале ведического жертвоприношения - хотар, удгатар, адхварью и пурохит. Об этом можно почитать как у авторов вайшнавской традиции (см., например, комментарий учеников ШРилы Прабхупады к "Шримад-Бхагаватам", 11.12.17), так и у светских ученых. Вот, например, что пишет Вс. Семенцов:
В торжественном ведийском жертвоприношении сомы принимают участие четыре класса жрецов: 
1. певцы, среди которых выделяется "регент" (удгатар); они периодически исполняют особого рода песнопения (*саман*); 
2. каждый куплет (строфу) певцов сопровождается громким чтением гимнов (*рич*); это делает хотар (либо один из его помощников); 
3. параллельно с пением и рецитацией другой жрец (адхварью) производит различные действия (например, пригоняет и доит корову, готовит приношение, выливает его в огонь и т.д.), сопровождаемые произнесением вполголоса особых "жертвенных формул" (*яджус*); в некоторых случаях адхварью может поручить произнесение тех или иных формул любому из участников жертвоприношения (особенно часто - "заказчику", яджамане, который, таким образом, играет в церемонии довольно активную роль); 
4. за ходом ритуала молча наблюдает особый жрец (брахман), который может активно вмешиваться в ход церемонии, как правило, в том случае, если кто-либо из участников совершает ошибку, поскольку, согласно воззрениям ведийских текстов, малейшая неточность в священнодействиях грозит заказчику самыми неприятными последствиями. Роль брахмана представляется весьма важной: этот жрец знает особые заклинания, способные "исцелить" жертвоприношение; они часто обозначались терминами ангирасы или *атхарва*-ангирасы" (Вс. Семенцов. Проблемы интерпретации брахманической прозы). 




> В состав каждой из четырех Вед входят ТРИ РАЗДЕЛА - МАНТРА, БРАХМАНА и АРТХАВАДА.


Вот уже автор начинает путаться в терминах и понятиях.
Во-первых, "артхавада" ("толкование") - это термин из немножко другой оперы. Правильное трехчастное деление Вед таково: мантры - брахманы - сутры. Вообще же более распространенным является деление на четыре части: самхиты, брахманы, араньяки и упанишады (причем упанишады эксплицитно включены в араньяки).




> ШЕСТЬ *ВЕДИЙСКИХ* НАУК (веданг) - астрология (ДЖЬЯУТИША, "глаз вед"), обряд и методология (КАЛЬПА), умение правильно произносить и различать звук (ШИКША, фонология), умение правильно чувствовать ритм (ЧХАНДАС, просодика), умение правильно анализировать и строить формы слов (ВЬЯКАРАНА, грамматика, "дверь освобождения") и умение понимать смысл того или иного термина в специфическом контексте практики (НИРУКТА, экзегетика).
> Далее, ко всему этому примыкают *УПАВЕДЫ* (АЮРВЕДА (медицина и алхимия), ДХАНУРВЕДА (боевые искусства), СТХАПАТЬЯВЕДА (архитектура пространства), она же ВАСТУШАСТРА), свободные искусства и ремесла (КАЛАА), науки (ШАСТРА), тантрическая литература (вершиной которой являются "Шива-сутры") и художественная литература. *Таково Дерево Вед и произошедшей от них литературы*, культуры, науки и духовной практики стремления к Высшему Совершенству. Последнее - и есть то, что делает ведийскую культуру особенной, отличающейся от обыденных культур всех пяти континентов.


Ну, здесь более-менее верно. Причем автор сам уже открыто относит к "ведийским" текстам все, что угодно помимо самих Вед (от чего он предостерегал нас несколькими строками выше). Как говорится, начали во здравие, кончили за упокой.

В общем, вот. Такое печальное зрелище представляет собой наша нынешняя гуманитарная наука.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

> Унылый образец мертвой "науки".Смешная "наука" - история. Человек явно не понимает живой природы ведического знания. Конечно ему невдомек, что значат слова Кришны в БГ 3.14-15 о происхождении Веды и стих БГ 15.15 о цели Вед. Для него это просто литературные памятники материальной истории, а не живая традиция, которая как река Сарасвати может то уходить под землю, то вновь выходить на поверхность. Этот профессиональный санскритолог не понял простого принципа эманации Веды из слога Ом в мантру Гаятри, далее в четыре Веды и т.д. Поскольку он не понимает сути Вед ("Суть всех Вед - познать Меня" БГ15.15), то он видит лишь ограниченные внешние формы, не замечая внутренней информационной и духовной преемственности между четыремя Ведами и той же Чайтанйа Чаритамритой. Если говорить о Ведах как просто о книгах определенной исторической эпохи, то он вероятно прав в том смысле, что только эти четыре книги в своих названиях имеют слово "Веда" (Риг-веда и т.д.). То есть, если цепляться к названиям, то существуют только четыре сборника с названием "Веда". Видимо это он и имеет в виду. Но если говорить о Ведах, как о живой традиции знания, которая через парампару передается по сей день, он в явной иллюзии, т.к. суть Вед и в частности знание о Кришне, как о сути всех Вед, содержится и в более поздних писаниях. Это тоже Веды по сути, хотя и не по названию. Этот санскритолог - яркий пример человека типа майа-апахрита-гйана (тот, чье знание украдено иллюзией). С одной стороны, он вроде знает санскрит (хотя явно на поверхностном уровне), с другой стороны не понимает элементарного. У меня есть несколько академических перводов ведических текстов от подобных санскритологов, в частности "Ишопанишад". БОльшей ахинеи я никогда не читал. Эти "профессионалы", владея языком, совершенно не владеют темой, и потому их переводы смехотворны и бессмыслены. Говорить о Ведах можно только через парампару. Вне парампары - это пустая затея.


Очень интересный момент по поводу мантры Гаятри.

Беседа с крия-йогом Шри Шайлендра Шарма:

В Индии многие совершают ошибки от которых ломается вся их жизнь, но об этом мало кто думает. 
Многие повторяют Гаятри мантру с уверенностью что обретут мир, но ничего подобного не происходит.

Гаятри-мантра была проклята Васиштхой после того как автор мантры (Вишвамитра) убил его сыновей. Нельзя предлагать Шиве кумкум, а Шалаграмме рис.

Это мое личное наблюдение, но многие не заботятся о таких мелочах. 
Результат можно почувствовать. 
В Индии есть много обрядовых мелочей, истоки которых уже мало кто знает, но многие страдают просто потому,  что привыкли автоматически  делать общепринятые вещи.

 Если ты возьмешь  камни Говрдхана и начнешь их дробить на части в один год у тебя не останется семьи и родственников. 
А если взять даже маленький камушек с собой в один год, ты потеряешь все накопления и бизнесс-это случилось с несколькими американцами, которые приехали несколько лет назад. Через знакомых они передали назад свои камушки и дела постепенно пошли на поправку, до этого  они не смогли  приехать сами.

В йоге иначе, если ты точно выполняешь все инструкции, неважно  во что ты веришь и какому культу следуешь ты придешь к знанию.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вишвамитра НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ автором Гаятры-мантра. Гаятри вошла в уши Брахмы из флейты Кришны. Кроме того, Гаятри - это определенный размер (18.5 слогов), а не конкретный текст. Поэтому Гаятри-мантр много. 

Многие также поглоняются Говардхана-шиле и не имеют никаких проблем, если Говардхан Сам пришел к ним. Поэтому не стоит обобщать.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Очень интересный момент по поводу мантры Гаятри.
> 
> Беседа с крия-йогом Шри Шайлендра Шарма:
> 
> В Индии многие совершают ошибки от которых ломается вся их жизнь, но об этом мало кто думает. 
> Многие повторяют Гаятри мантру с уверенностью что обретут мир, но ничего подобного не происходит.
> 
> Гаятри-мантра была проклята Васиштхой после того как автор мантры (Вишвамитра) убил его сыновей. Нельзя предлагать Шиве кумкум, а Шалаграмме рис.


История про проклятие гаятри выглядит несколько наивно - с учётом того, что повторение гаятри - один из значимых элементов практики, скажем так, самых разных течений индуизма... Применение указанной истории должно носить скорее несколько аллегорический характер - подобно историям из 4-й сканды Бхагаватам про взаимные выяснения отношений между Шивой и Дакшой, результатом чего стали взаимные проклятия по адресу брахманов и тантриков...

Что касается первоначального текста в теме - то он даже к академической науке имеет очень отдалённое отношение. В действительности в индуизме к эпосу и Пуранам преобладает отношение именно как к ведической литературе.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Хорошо всё разъяснили, всё - понятно!)))

----------

